
How the Pandemic Will End - anarbadalov
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2020/03/how-will-coronavirus-end/608719/
======
anarbadalov
This is an important and unsurprisingly sobering read. I had to lie down for a
few minutes after reading it.

